# Crate Training Question



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd definitely keep him in the crate at night. That's half the reason to crate train so that he doesn't wander and have accidents at night. I think you are doing fine!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi & welcome to the forum. both of mine did well with the crate training and they still want to go there at night to sleep.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a sweetheart!! It is okay to keep the pup in the kennel at night - all night. A puppies body functions naturally slow down at night, so they do not need to go potty as frequently but you will likely be making those nightly trips outside for a while. The concern about too much crate time is more focused on daytime - the puppy naturally needs to go potty more often, they need exercise, interaction and playtime as well as frequent naps. During the day the pup should have access to the crate (door open), so he can nap in there, as well as feeding him in the crate goes a long ways to build the positive association we all want our pups to have.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Tucker's cute!

Definitely use the crate during the night. Otherwise, you will probably wake up to accidents, and little Tucker can get into things. Also, if you bought a larger size crate to accommodate for future growth, I'd partition part of it off (I just turned a rubbermaid bin upside down.) Leave him enough room to comfortably lay down & turn, but not so much room that he can relieve himself on one side and then go sleep on the other. Most dogs do not like to sleep in their own messes, so this speeds up w/ the training. He will most likely start whining when he needs to go out. Expect to go out 2-3 times per night in the beginning. I always kept Molly's collar w/ the leash attached and a flashlight right on top of the crate, so that you can stumble to action right away. I just carried her outside when she was small because otherwise she would just go on the floor on the way out the door. 

I also saw that you live in Indiana and have snow on the ground. To help w/ potty training outside, I'd shovel out an area for the little guy. Most new pups aren't really fond of squatting in cold, deep snow and would much rather relieve themselves where it's warm & cozy!

I still crate my Molly, who will be 7 months old in another week. She gets placed in her crate at night, as well as when we are gone. It keeps her safe and, and it keeps the house safe! I also leave her crate door open during the day because sometimes she just likes to go in there for a nap. 

Oh--one last thing: Dogs are den animals, so if you have a wire crate, drape a blanket over the top and sides (leave the front exposed.) It makes them feel more secure.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cutie pie!
Crate training is great for nights! I used to let Ellie just sleep in her bed at night with no crate and she would wander in the night and sometimes throw up in random places that I would find later, so I decided to crate her so that on the occasion that she threw up, it would at least be contained!
I imagine with a new puppy, that just locking the crate all night, he will get used to it fairly quickly. After a week or two, he will understand that night time is crate time and that he can be let out and go potty first thing in the morning.


----------

